# how much power can a 3.0 handle?



## badpony (Dec 26, 2013)

I was wondering how much a 3.0 could take. I just got a b6 avant and am thinking of what to do down the road,and I'm debating on putting a turbo on it but I honestly don't know much about this motor.


----------

